# 2012 : A cruise year for Piraeus!



## PetranPireotis (Jun 3, 2012)

It was the greatest year for Piraeus Port as far as the cruise ships arrivals are concerned!

105 ships visited Piraeus.Many of them used Piraeus as home port or port of beggining for their cruises! Never such a big amount of cruise ships visited the biggest Greek passenger port!

You can watch the videos of the ships by Alphabetical order

A
----
AMSTERDAM
AURORA
AEGEAN ODYSSEY
AIDAdiva
AIDAblu
ALBATROS
ASTOR
ARETHUSA
ARTEMIS
AZAMARA QUEST
AZAMARA JOURNEY
AZURA
ARCADIA
AEGEAN PARADISE
ARION

B
----
BOUDICCA
BLACK WATCH

C
----
CARNIVAL BREEZE 
CELEBRITY REFLECTION
CELEBRITY SOLSTICE
CELEBRITY SILHOUETTE
CELEBRITY EQUINOX
COSTA PACIFICA
COSTA DELIZIOSA
COSTA MAGICA
COSTA ATLANTICA
COSTA SERENA
COSTA FORTUNA (εκτος προγραμματος)
COSTA MEDITERRANEA
CROWN PRINCESS
COLUMBUS 2
CRYSTAL SERENITY
CORINTHIAN II
CLUB MED 2
CLIPPER ODYSSEY

D
----
DEUTSCHLAND
DISCOVERY

E
----
EXPLORER

F
----
FTI BERLIN

G
-----
GOLDEN IRIS
GRAND CELEBRATION
GRANDEUR OF THE SEAS


H

I

J

K

L
----
LOUIS CRISTAL
LOUIS OLYMPIA
LE LEVANT
L' AUSTRAL
LA BELLE DE L' ADRIATIQUE

M
----
MARINA
MSC ARMONIA
MSC MUSICA
MSC DIVINA
MSC MELODY
MSC ORCHESTRA
MSC LIRICA
MSC OPERA
MINERVA
MEIN SCHIFF 1
MEIN SCHIFF 2
MARINER OF THE SEAS

N
----
NOORDAM
NIEUW AMSTERDAM
NAUTICA
NAVIGATOR OF THE SEAS
NORWEGIAN SPIRIT
NORWEGIAN JADE


O
------
ORIENT QUEEN
ORIANA
OCEANIC
OCEAN DREAM
OCEAN MAJESTY
OCEAN PRINCESS

P
----
PRINSENDAM
PRINCESS DANAE
PACIFIC PRINCESS

Q
----
QUEEN MARY 2
QUEEN ELIZABETH
QUEEN VICTORIA

R
-----
RUBY PRINCESS 
REGATTA
RUNNING ON THE WAVES
RIVIERA

S
----
SAGA RUBY
SAGA SAPPHIRE
SILVER WIND
SILVER SPIRIT 
SEABOURN ODYSSEY
SEABOURN PRIDE
SEABOURN QUEST
STAR CLIPPER
SEA CLOUD
SEA CLOUD II 
SEA DREAM I
SEA DREAM II
SERENADE OF THE SEAS
SEVEN SEAS MARINER
SEVEN SEAS VOYAGER
SPLENDOUR OF THE SEAS
SUN PRINCESS
SALAMIS FILOXENIA

T
---
THOMSON MAJESTY
THOMSON CELEBRATION
THOMSON SPIRIT (επιστροφη για χειμωνα)

U

V

W
-----
WIND SPIRIT
WIND STAR
WIND SURF

X

Y

Z
-----
ZENITH


----------



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

This is bad news for cruise passengers. About 4 years ago we did a Meddy cruise on the Artemis - formerly the Royal Princess in which we did a wonderful cruise in S America - Falklands, Cape Horn, Beagle Channel, Chilean Fjords etc.
As we liked the ship we booked the Med cruise. What a disappointment !
Each port we went into was stuffed with hordes pf people.
Typical was Corfu town where we were one of four ships berthed there - the quay was being extended to take another two big ships. Tweve thousand people milled around Corfu Town in a stationary thunderstorm with heavy rain.
Dubrovnik was the same - shoulder to shoulder crowds milling around the old town. Rome - just as bad.
In my view, as one who has cruised for many years, it is a typical examle of a good thing being ruined by everyone piling in and making a pleasant thing a nightmare.
I believe the Carribean is the same - small islands inundated by hordes of cruise visitors.


----------

